# Trident Sub Basin



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

Stopped by the Trident Submarine Basin in Port Canaveral on my way home from work today at 4. They were SLAYIN' big pomps of the pier on pompano rigs baited clams and shrimp. All I had was artificials cuz I hadn't really planned to fish, but I caught a nice little 2 lb flounder (14 incher) on a three inch white Storm plastic minnow while I was screwing around watching the other guys catch fish. Small blues were running through ok at times, a guy landed a decent snook (too far away to tell exactly HOW good), another guy broke off two big ones, and lots of guys maxed out on the pomps. If you are a badged Cape employee and want fish tomorrow, hit the sub basin. You can probably still snag some before the weather turns bad. With the pressure dropping, it might even be better tomorrow...of course, we are talkin' about pompano...so they might be in Daytona tomorrow for all I can tell!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Stop! You're killin' me!


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

I know MarkDido...I'm sorry. I can't even get my wife in. If they'd let me, I pack a rental van and take everyone who could fit. It's really a fantastic pier to fish from. I catch hell from my wife everytime I go and she has to stay home...BUT...I went back today anyway!

The pompano weren't running as good as they were on Friday before that storm. I guess I got there a little late in the morning today, too. I got there at about 9:30 and they turned off at about 10:30 or 11. I did manage two 3 pounders within the first 45 minutes, but then nothing. Guy beside me caught a nice one...I'd say close to 5 pounds. 

I'm going to try tomorrow morning with the front coming through and see if things are any better. Most everyone was fishing with double or single chartreuse 1/8 lead-head jigs tipped with clam, so I'll stick with that I guess. 

From what I understand from my friends with boats, pomps are running along the pilings throughout the east side of Port Canaveral. Guess they're waiting around for stuff to wash off the piling with the current? Now that I think about it, maybe the tide change is why they turned off so suddenly. Haven't been out to Jetty Park for a while, so I don't know if they're catchin them there, too or not.


----------

